Ask HN: What are the best documentaries you’ve ever seen? - dayve
======
mtmail
30 comments in "Ask HN: Mind blowing documentaries?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18271167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18271167)
last month

------
milkytron
Senna, it’s about a South American formula 1 driver and his rise to success,
and battles along the way fighting corruption in the support. Excellent and
tragic story all at the same time, although I’m not sure if there’s an English
translation (I watched with subtitles).

------
brianolson
"Fast, Cheap, and Out of Control", by Errol Morris (and also probably other
things by him). 4-way weirdly interleaved story of a lion tamer, a scientist
studying the naked mole rat, a topiary gardener, and a roboticist.

------
PerfectElement
Earthlings
([http://www.nationearth.com/earthlings/](http://www.nationearth.com/earthlings/))

------
utam0k
ArchWiki has abundant information volume.
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/](https://wiki.archlinux.org/)

------
dragon1st
When We Were Kings (about the famous "Rumble in the Jungle" heavyweight
championship match between Muhammad Ali and George Foreman)

------
mdadgar
This Is Spinal Tap.

------
mimixco
Hacking Democracy, Blue Vinyl, & Gasland

------
sylvanhughes
Sound City

------
genjipress
Shoah.

